# Day 5 of Lizness



## neednewguts (Aug 20, 2013)

I have been living with IBS with idiopathic constipation since the age of 6 (30 years). As I have gotten older the IBS has gradually been getting worse and worse, espcially after 3 pregnancies/c-sections. I have tried every over the counter ever made and miralax actually gave me gastritis and it was the one thing that worked. Recently I have been under alot of stress and it has caued me to have "flare ups" with my IBS that were the worst I have ever felt. I was having pain all day, bloating and just felt like shit for about 3 months. The pain was the worst its ever been and I had to have a CT and Colonoscopy. The CT showed inflammation which was the source of the pain, and thank God the colonoscopy was negative. My GI Dr put me on Lizness and from day 1 I have felt sooooooooooooooooooooooo much better. I will say though that about 30 min after you take it in the morning stay close to a bathroom. I usually will have to go 2-3 times but for once in my life I am able to empty. My bloating has gone away, my 24 hr stomach sounds have stopped, and the pain is almost completely gone!!!!!! I LOVE this stuff, however it is VERY expensive. But the pharamcist said there are coupons out there and so I got mine for 30 instead of 80! I will keep updating every few days, and I hope this helps someone out there!!!!!! Good luck guys!!


----------



## neednewguts (Aug 20, 2013)

I forgot to mention a few things. #1 you are suppose to drink water in the morning when you take it. Make sure you just sip it slowly, if you down it fast you will be running to the bathroom. I usually take an hour to drink my first big glass of water for the day and that helps. Also I think the lizness is making me sweat. It's annoying but I live in Texas and its hot anyways so no biggie. That's something I hope will go away or I will just get use to. Last of all I have had a headache for the past 3 days. I don't know if its the lizness, the horrible heat here, my period or stress. Lol. Most likely a mix of all those things but I did want to mention it bc I have seen others post they are getting the headaches too.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that linzess is something that has finally made you feel better! I too take linzess and have found great relief. I was wondering though where you got the coupon from? That would help me so much if I got to pay 30 for this super expensive medicine. Thanks!


----------



## neednewguts (Aug 20, 2013)

Stressed mess. My pharmacist at Heb found it for me. You should try and google it or contact the maker.


----------



## neednewguts (Aug 20, 2013)

Day 7 or so and it's working so good!, and I'm almost totally pain free!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it after all the hell I've gone through. And the bms are almost normal now which is something I've never had. No more laxative & no more enemas for me! My stomach has stopped the constant rumbling that it use to do and I pray it keeps working. Also im not having that constant gas or gas like pain i use to have EVERY night. And I forgot to mention before but I'm on the higher dose. I've seen people post that they think its too strong for their body size but I am s smaller woman (5'4 abd 135lbs) and I am thinking maybe its not your size but more on how bad your IBS is. Also the headaches are better and I didn't even have one today. I'm still sweating like crazy but I can live with that. Even my appetite is better but I still can't eat a normal dinner. I just try to eat something very light like soup or rice or oatmeal and I'm ok. If I eat a "normal" meal for dinner I do still get sick (nausea or vomiting). I think that's probably bc the meds are wearing off by then since I take it around 8 am everyday and we eat late dinners. But again I can live with that. And I'm am trying to cut out things like beef which were hard for me to digest anyways. Anyways I hope this helps someone out there like me and I will post again in a few days. Good luck guys.


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

I too got headaches and still have them a little more often lately and the sweating is ridiculous. But, I am a migraine sufferer to point I have to take shots to get rid of them. So, the Linzess headaches aren't any big deal for me, just annoying.

I also still have no appetite and DH pitches a fit that I don't eat enough. Once I cleared out my gut I had lost 13 lbs in ONE DAY. Obviously, I was "full of it". Since then, in the past few weeks I have lost 15 MORE lbs. this is not healthy but since I am 30 lbs or more overweight I don't worry about it.
What I do eat is healthy.


----------



## TKRetired (Aug 29, 2013)

I am trying to find Linzess here in the Philippines, but it is not yet available. I have written several emails to the manufacturer and distributor, but cannot get a reply. Does anyone know if it is available online?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i haven't heard of it being available online and there's no generic of it available either---a lot of the foreign online pharmacies seem to carry generics.

according to the manufacturer, linzess (linaclotide) is available in the UK, germany and the nordic countries under the name of Constella--you've probably already read this..just in case that info is of any help to you.

have you talked to your wife's doc about getting it? i've heard that sometimes doctors are able to get ahold of these meds a lot easier than we can...sometimes they have connections...

good luck...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

TKRetired---ps--have you looked into prucalopride (sold as resolor in the usa)? that med is fairly new and a lot like zelnorm but with a better safety profile. it's also sold in the uk and europe and is available in canada although in canada the name is restoran or something like that.

not sure if it's available in the phillippines but you can get it online through canadadrugs.com. don't know if canada drugs ships to the phillippines--you can check their website if interested.

i sure do wish prucalopride was available in the usa but it isn't as of yet. although here we can order it through canadadrugs if we have a script for it.


----------



## neednewguts (Aug 20, 2013)

It's been several weeks now and it's still working great. I would definitely tell people to give it a month for you to get the best results and to see what it would do for you. The first 10 days you do have to go often but then things started to get more regular and now I go like clockwork. The pain I was having is totally gone now! Hell I can even eat dinner now. I've had pizza and Mexican food several times with no vomiting or pain. This is the most "Normal" my guts have ever felt. I feel.......like I'm normal now.


----------

